# ATI 5750 [Clock speed?]



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

Hello, I feel that my GPU is underclocked ...

By Default my GPU should be 700Hz core and 1150Hz memory

but on programs it says its running at 400Hz Core, and 900Memory :S?





Im on windows Vista 32bit but i just changed theme =X

and these reading wer took when my Call of duty Blackops was ingame running, i just minimized the game, also with my CPU it shows like 800`ish? when its 1.8Ghz quad.

I do have that Cool and quite enabled in the BIOS as it helps with temps 


Edit:
On this picture should i change the voltage to the 1.100?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

When you minimize into 2d mode the computer will scale back speeds to conserve power and keep temps low. If your uncertain about the gpu download gpu-z

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/

Open up the sensors tab and click the continue refreshing at the bottom. Leave it running while you play a game. when you switch back you should be able to click on the different tabs to show their min, avg and max temps or speeds reached.


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

Okay Ill try this, so im guessing my CPU does the same thing?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes the CPU will do the same, that the purpose of AMD Cool and Quiet.


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

Okay, anyway would you recommend me to OC, memory and core or just core?

If so what do you consider a decent amount on a 5750

And would i use MSI afterburner?


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

Actually never mind, final thing are these voltages okay?

Because like just 5 mins ago my PC like locked up and it'd just repeat the last sound i hear like over and over again and nothing would respond not even my mouse so i have to force shutdown but holding the powerbutton.












> CPUID HWMonitor Report
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Binaries
> ...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The voltages and temps look good.

Try uninstalling the video drivers and reinstalling.


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

I will do but Ive got the intergrated ati 3200 disabled as i cant disable from bios so i had to disable from device manager. 
Im still not sure if they are conflicting in any way.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No they should be fine together, it's usually either the Video driver, Audio driver or sometimes a out of date lan driver.


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh, yeah i cant seem to update my Realtek it'll give some error and the only way to do it is to uninstall realtek and driver sweep it but i heard there is a risk of the sound not working once reinstalling the realtek drivers.

Anyways i ordered a compressed air can and gonna blow all the dust, and hopefully it goes well and keeps the heat low =D


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What motherboard are you running?


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> What motherboard are you running?


I honestly have no idea, this PC is nearly 3yrs old =P

According CPU-z, its from Acer, model: RS780HVF 
Chipset AMD 780g

Brand: American Megatrends inc.
Version R01-B2
08/15/2008


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's a OEM Acer board, what model name & number Acer is the PC?


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

All i can see from the front is

acer aspire M3101


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If needed you can get the driver from Acer here> [url]http://us.acer.com/acer/service.do;jsessionid=6A7BB85A6B79AAB5BF6282CBD9EAA768.public_a_us004?LanguageISOCtxParam=en&miu10einu24.current.attN2B2F2EEF=3750&sp=page15e&ctx2.c2att1=25&miu10ekcond13.attN2B2F2EEF=3750&CountryISOCtxParam=US&ctx1g.c2att92=843&ctx1.att21k=1&CRC=1841181145[/URL]


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

oSnap, thanks!!

Since all of them seem to be released like a couple of months after i got my PC, should i just download them all and update?

I hope my PC will be okay if i do this =O


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

Well i got a error code so i searched up 








http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/7122/realtek.jpg


and apparently deleting the files in, 
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Professional\RunTime

then running the setup.exe fixes the problem, so i did this and then the installer asked to uninstall first then i gota re-run to reinstall , however before when i didnt delete the files i dont think it asked to uninstall first. 

Im just really worried about losing my sound. .


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's asking to uninstall the failed installation, do it.


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

Well the sound worked! Thank you!!

Should i update the chipset driver thing? and if so what will it help in?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If yours is older then what's posted on Acers site yes update it.


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

Ok will do but what are the benefits of updating the chipset drivers?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The chipset drivers tell windows how to communicate/use the the motherboard features, any update to any driver is fix an issue with the driver or update the capabilities of the device.


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

ok ty.

btw my cpu froze again with the repeating sound... i noticed it happens when im watching youtube videos

Also when i was about to install the chipset update i noticed it launched the Ati catalyst installer, so basically it's most likely updating my Integrated ati 3200? which i dont use anymore as it's been disabled so this update would be pointless right? Or shall i still do it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Cat installer would also be for the 5770 card.

when your done with the drivers make sure Flash, Shockwave and Java are current.


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

Okay, Ill do that. But for the Cat it says, Version 3:00.0664. Like after this is installed I'd have to install the latest drivers/cat from amd site again right? 

Now i seem to have a problem once installing them realtek drivers my blackops game seems to crash on me after like 5mins =[..
It didnt happen before the update.


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

Well i uninstalled the Realtek and it doesnt seem to crash o.o..

Shall i try the proper drivers the 2.54 latest ones from Realtek site?


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

Well i tried the latest 2.54 and they even crash my game after 10mins.

So i guess i should just remove Realtek drivers and stick with what Microsoft offers... :S?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did the sound work well with the default MS drivers? If so give them a try.


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

worked okay, but it didnt sound good, anyway all i did was installed realtek then did system restore that i luckily made before i updated the realtek from the acer site.

And it all seemed to work! 

Now im just mad at the optimization of Blackops as the FPS are terrible for everyone  haha =p. If you got any suggestions for like optimizing my pc for gaming or such please do let me know.


Thanks a lot for your help. I'll post again if i get any other problem.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I think blackops is like Halo when it can out, just poorly coded

Let us know how it goes.


----------

